# Female Betta Care - Any Tips or Advice?



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

Im going to be restocking my 29 gallon soon and I was going to stick with - 
13 cardinal tetra's 
10 glo light tetra's (or another similar size tetra)
3 cory (not sure on the species)

I've only had males Betta's before and I was thinking of possibly getting a female to add to my 29 gallon as I've never kept a female betta before. I don't want to get another male as I find the mix of tetra's and betta's dont always work and I don't want to risk it. Is a female less aggresive or is it worth just sticking with the tetra's and forget the betta (male or female) all together?


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

most females are just less aggressive. some will be a problem and others won't, some with males. it just depends on the personality of the betta. i do recomend trying it, but maybe get a 2-3 gallon in case it doesn't work.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thank you =D 
I don't find its a big problem with the tetra's and betta but in my smaller tank my cardinals are picked on a bit (hence them moving into the 29 gallon). Maybe the larger tank might be better. 
Do females require any other special care that is different to males? (Im guessing not though?)


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

No, not that I know of. I believe your attempts with the female will go alot better than with a male.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Thank you C=, Ill see what female's they have got at my LPS when I go there and then make my desicion ^_^


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes i think it will work out ALOT better than with a male. I think you should do it and like said before, just have a smaller back up tank just in case. But I think it should be okay. Especially since some females are small like tetras and would fit in with them.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Thank you for the advice =D I'm still not sure though as I'm looking to get some cherry shrimp and I've heard betta's do go for them and I 'm not sure I want to risk it. Ill think about it some more though C=


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

It also depends on the bettas personality. I think if you introduce everyone at the same time, you should be okay. They chase after ghost shrimp too. But I've heard stories of ghost and cherry shrimp working out fine.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thank you again. Yes I've had a betta that had a wonderful personality and happily got along with the others that I introduced at different times and I've had others that aren't to friendly with the other tank mates. I'm wavering between getting one and not getting one. Ill take a look at the females they have at my LPS when I go and then I will see ^_^


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I think that it would be a better idea to get the female. Remember though, females can be *just as* aggressive as a male. It all depends on the personality of the betta.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Yes, I could get a male that is less agressive then a female could be, that's why Im still not sure.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

My female betta killed $8 worth of neon tetras -__- she also freaks out when she sees me, nearly jumping out of the water just at the sight of me! She's spunky and entertaining. Lol. How's your female coming along?


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Oh that is an expensive betta. Is that her in your DP ? if so see is lovely ^_^ , my male has done a bit of damage to one of my cardinal tetra's (he gets on with everyone else XD) hence me moving them to the 29 gallon. I'm still trying to decide wether I'll get a female for my 29 gallon so I'll have to see on the day I go to the LPS ^.^


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Yep, that's her on my icon :]
Most females are pretty passive. (But 3 out of 3 of mine were killers ;_ I think I just had bad luck...


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Aww I bet you don't. Thats what I am worried about, I don't want to get a female and then find that she is just as agressive.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

I have 5 betta girls in a community - that began with adding first 3, and then taking out the troublemakers and adding the others. Now all my bettas are together in there, and having the other community fish (in my case - the 3 cory's) - takes a lot of the territorial attitudes away. 

Most of my bettas follow the corys around as they zip around the tank. I think at least my littlest betta believes she's a cory because she's imitating them. Very cute.  

I think you should try the community tank - and make sure you monitor them to see that the bettas don't bully anyone, or similarly, they aren't surrounded and pestered. There's a chance you could get the right mix and have one really happy tank.  

My tank has been only up for a week - and I only added the whole gang/with cories on Friday - but, it's really something experience a time when it's all working well.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, I should state - my tank is planted, with lots of floating plants. I don't think it would work well without those plants. In the first few days (prior to the cory's - the plants are what saved the lesser aggressive bettas from having to swim as much - they'd hide in the floating plants right up near the surface so they could watch what was going on around them, breathe, and stay out of view of the bully (until I removed her). 








my tank and my girls















One of the former bully's - Topaz


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your tank is beautiful! Yeah, I think lots of plants to hide in definitely helps.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks, DramaQueen.  I am new to fish - I started with one 20 gal tank (the one pictured) - thinking I wanted to do natural plants, and have some gouramis. A week before the tank was planted - I visited petsmart and saw the poor bettas in the little cups. I couldn't help it - I bought 7 of them (all girls) 

And so what was to have been a gourami tank is now a betta sorority. 

I now love my girls and I'd have it no other way.  

Since then, I've ordered a 12 gal. and a 5 gal. and have other types of fish in those... and I'm now planning to buy a 40 gal tank to be able to have my Gourami community too. (All's well that ends well.) 

ps... I may need to get a betta boy so that there's not so many female hormones in my apartment... Between myself, my 5 cats (4 girls) - and the 5 betta girls... and 3 rainbow fish - girls (2 boy rainbows), and one girl gold gourami... (the cory's I haven't figured out how to sex them yet...)

As I said - lot's of female pheramones, the boys in the house don't have much success in getting their way.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, a male would be nice! lol


----------

